
Seattle Considers Zoning for More “Family-Sized” Apartments - jseliger
https://nextcity.org/daily/entry/seattle-zoning-family-sized-apartments
======
jseliger
It would help enormously for Seattle to eliminate single-family zoning
altogether: [https://www.theurbanist.org/2017/08/09/broadening-
seattles-g...](https://www.theurbanist.org/2017/08/09/broadening-seattles-
growth/)

